# Please Help with CPT code:Triple Lumen Cath and Also Femoral Arterial line



## Hopp (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi! Wondering if someone would be kind enough to help with CPT code for following
Triple Lumen Catheter - I think that it is 36556   and also for insertion of a  Right femoral
arterial line 36245     Thanks in advance  
Deb, CPC


----------



## lindacoder (Jun 11, 2012)

36556 is correct for the triple lumen catheter. For the arterial line I use 36620 - hope that helps.


----------

